# 'low key' 'no stress' 'diff meet *soon*



## ddraig (Sep 10, 2006)

what about it then?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 10, 2006)

yes what a good idea ddraig! as long as it's not a *drawn out* 'affair' with polls and procrastinations


----------



## ddraig (Sep 10, 2006)

a choice between the park vaults and the claude maybe?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 10, 2006)

or the cayo??


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 10, 2006)

You could like say something along the lines of

' I'm going down the pub, anyone want to come?'


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 10, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> You could like say something along the lines of
> 
> ' I'm going down the pub, anyone want to come?'



yes lets......


awaits the logistical drama that never ceases to fail....


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 10, 2006)

why not, where and when, cant make it anytime between the 15th and 22nd as im off to holland for a week, any other time is cool by me and during that time is also fine... ill just know im not loved.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 10, 2006)

We could do all the pubs in Broadway ( well those Haylz isn't banned from anyway )


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 10, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> We could do all the pubs in Broadway ( well those Haylz isn't banned from anyway )



I was more of your upper class alkie, wouldnt be seen dead in the loco, bert, oak or tred mate....old giffers places innit


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 10, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I was more of your upper class alkie, wouldnt be seen dead in the loco, bert, oak or tred mate....old giffers places innit



Sorry Tiger Tiger , Soda, Zinc, Ha Ha's and anywhere Charlotte Church is likely to be


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 10, 2006)

I'll be up for a few pints - but I'm trying to stay off urban for a while - I'm using it as a major procrastination tool at the mo!

Some who has my email/phone number - make sure you pass on the info!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 10, 2006)

I can't make it on Tuesday. Perhaps next time.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 11, 2006)

I can make the Claude... i live next door....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Sorry Tiger Tiger , Soda, Zinc, Ha Ha's and anywhere Charlotte Church is likely to be




You bitch......


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 11, 2006)

Right what is the proposed date and any takers please.......???


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2006)

you propose one, go on


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 11, 2006)

This thursday evening at the claude?????

*hides*


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> This thursday evening at the claude?????
> 
> *hides*



It's a school night


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> This thursday evening at the claude?????
> 
> *hides*


yay!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> It's a school night


boo!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 11, 2006)

See....bloody pointless.....i give up..


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> See....bloody pointless.....i give up..



Well if you didn't have such a hectic weekend social life, you could spare a saturday with us lot rather than hob-nobbing it with your nob friends.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Well if you didn't have such a hectic weekend social life, you could spare a saturday with us lot rather than hob-nobbing it with your nob friends.



I dont have no friends 

Its all a big show......


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I dont have no friends
> 
> Its all a big show......



You shouldn't be galavanting about with fellas anyway - you should be at home learning how to make houmous


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> You shouldn't be galavanting about with fellas anyway - you should be at home learning how to make houmous



I like fellas and i love to gallavant 

As for houmous, he can get the old greek crow to make him some, i got a social life to cultivate....


----------



## welshtart (Sep 11, 2006)

how long have i been away from the forum and your STILL trying to sort out another meet???  things never change, no matter what happens.... lmao


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2006)

welshtart said:
			
		

> how long have i been away from the forum and your STILL trying to sort out another meet???  things never change, no matter what happens.... lmao


you fukcin sort it then ya 'clever' brumie


----------



## welshtart (Sep 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> you fukcin sort it then ya 'clever' brumie


you can take the boy out of the valleys but can never take the valleys out of the boy!!!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 12, 2006)

welshtart said:
			
		

> you can take the boy out of the valleys but can never take the valleys out of the boy!!!



You can call yourself 'Welshtart ' but you're still an English bloke


----------



## ddraig (Sep 12, 2006)

thursday for *2 drinks* then?
is all i can afford atm


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 12, 2006)

I will buy you the other my friend.........

what time???


----------



## ddraig (Sep 12, 2006)

early evenin out back in claude?

anyone else feel free to sort out other dates and pubs on top


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> early evenin out back in claude?
> 
> anyone else feel free to sort out other dates and pubs on top




Might tag along if you dont stand me up again that is....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 12, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Might tag along if you dont stand me up again that is....




Never......is 6.oopm too early????


----------



## ddraig (Sep 12, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Might tag along if you dont stand me up again that is....


oi! sorry for not respondin last time, did u reallly wait about for 20mins?

cos i thought u was still online when i made my <crap> excuses

either way - sorry


----------



## ddraig (Sep 12, 2006)

6pm is fine darl  
hopefully get a bit of sun like today


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> 6pm is fine darl
> hopefully get a bit of sun like today



Yes ,that would be lovely...... 

I will be round for about an hour as mates Bday....


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 12, 2006)

yes i did wait but i had to meet someone else there later anyway... i didnt cry

will be there for 6.......


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 12, 2006)

cool

Is old bucco gonna give school the day off....


----------



## ddraig (Sep 12, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> yes i did wait but i had to meet someone else there later anyway... i didnt cry
> 
> will be there for 6.......



snorted then!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 12, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> cool
> 
> Is old bucco gonna give school the day off....



that's aother reason for suggesting like 2 drinkiepoos, so he (we) all don't go overboard as usual


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 12, 2006)

is that on thursday, ill have to check my busy busy shedule, but should be able to make it. just a reminder for little old me, wheres the claude again?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 12, 2006)

its the one down the bottom of albany road right? near bar billabong?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 12, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> its the one down the bottom of albany road right? near bar billabong?




yup


----------



## ddraig (Sep 13, 2006)

so wot bout the lairy silent one's?   rb? col_b? 
and the rest? including gt? jd? zog?
i have let kbt know and he wants final details by text

so was it 6 was it? in the claude is it?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 13, 2006)

cant make it lads . found out my parents got old family friends coming down for the evening and they want me to meet them for some reason, when all i wanna do is go to the pub


----------



## ddraig (Sep 13, 2006)

just refuse dood, say "i'm going t'pub" simple init


----------



## zog (Sep 14, 2006)

thursdays are generally out for me. Have fun everyone.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 14, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Never......is 6.oopm too early????



Yes if you don't get home til 6.30 min  

Besides that's 5 1/2 hrs boozing on a work day !


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 14, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Yes if you don't get home til 6.30 min
> 
> Besides that's 5 1/2 hrs boozing on a work day !



Ahhhhhh, gutted.... 
Well i'll be at the claude for 6 bang on, to whoever is still coming, but i will have to leave for 7 as it is my mates 31st Bday


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 14, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh, gutted....
> Well i'll be at the claude for 6 bang on, to whoever is still coming, but i will have to leave for 7 as it is my mates 31st Bday



Catch you sometime ( the Claude is full of people I'd rather not see mind )

RB  'I'm pure block up and my diazzies have been stolen'


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2006)

Will be there for 6.... Will someone have a flag or something so i know who you are ?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 14, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Will be there for 6.... Will someone have a flag or something so i know who you are ?



I have black curly hair if that helps......

Dont worry we will find you........!!!

ddraig,ddraig,ddraig...are you still poppin down for a sherbert mate


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Catch you sometime ( the Claude is full of people I'd rather not see mind )
> 
> RB  'I'm pure block up and my diazzies have been stolen'


oh well!
got a special pub just for you for the next meet


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I have black curly hair if that helps......
> 
> Dont worry we will find you........!!!
> 
> ddraig,ddraig,ddraig...are you still poppin down for a sherbert mate


hehe yup i am.

bob i got a mental block of you as that hardman with wesley snipes.
i got long scruffy hair and either a chequed shirt or hoody today, not decided yet. and if it's not dry/sunny then we won't be able to sit out back... any suggestions for where in the pub is good?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 14, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> hehe yup i am.
> 
> bob i got a mental block of you as that hardman with wesley snipes.
> i got long scruffy hair and either a chequed shirt or hoody today, not decided yet. and if it's not dry/sunny then we won't be able to sit out back... any suggestions for where in the pub is good?




Bar


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2006)

i look like a student and will have a slogan T-shirt on i guess.... i will look less gay than this tho... 






the booths at the back near the pool tables are good if it's raining..


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 14, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> oh well!
> got a special pub just for you for the next meet




Where to is that...???


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Where to is that...???


Barry


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 14, 2006)

There's a Buccaneer on Rumney hill too - probably safer


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 14, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I have black curly hair if that helps......



and a limp


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 14, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> and a limp



Uh.......blonde moment, your attempt at humour has lost me.....


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2006)

so, haylz, bob, kbt and me then is it


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2006)

unless i stand you up in some sick twisted revenge type thingy whatsit...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 14, 2006)

See u at 6 guys...................no twisty revenge type tings please


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2006)

off home now also.. see you all at 6....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 14, 2006)

Im trying to go home, but my boss is being an arse......


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2006)

was alright i guess...... pfft !


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 15, 2006)

You got home at a better time than me...........

I ended up in flares till 12.30


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 15, 2006)

was tucked in bed stoned by 10:30 was great....

nice to meet you all....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 15, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> was tucked in bed stoned by 10:30 was great....
> 
> nice to meet you all....



yes, you too......and thanks for the drink.....


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2006)

awwwwwwwww


----------



## welshtart (Sep 18, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> You can call yourself 'Welshtart ' but you're still an English bloke


i'm still welsh though.....even though if i was to open up my mouth i wouldn't be able to prove it!  think turning native...


----------



## llantwit (Sep 19, 2006)

Brum as the english Heart of Darkness!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 19, 2006)

When's the next meet/booze up, can we make it a weekend so LMH can get her arse down ( I owe her a pint ), and that shirker 2 hardcore


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 19, 2006)

bugger I've missed a meet  been of line for a while, back now


----------



## ddraig (Sep 19, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> When's the next meet/booze up, can we make it a weekend so LMH can get her arse down ( I owe her a pint ), and that shirker 2 hardcore


why don't you just say 'i'm off down the pub, who's coming?' 
meh! revengaeeeeee

park vaults this time? you do the time and day RB, go on go on go on go on go on






















go on


----------



## ddraig (Sep 19, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> bugger I've missed a meet  been of line for a while, back now


yay, hope u r well, has the drought had you out as well? 
now get posting!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 19, 2006)

planning to go to this on friday at clwb maybe 



			
				clwb said:
			
		

> Casino Black present SKITS(1Xtra's Hip Hop King)/ with Million Dan
> supported by Hoxe and Jaffa.
> Friday . 22-09-06


if anyone fancies it?

they spelt skitz wrong!


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 19, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> yay, hope u r well, has the drought had you out as well?
> now get posting!


I'm doing alright
 luckily its been more of a occaisional dry spell of short duration, which considering the last 2 weeks has been a blessing . maybe post more later, any way probably can't make the friday thing,commitments ect
 I'm of to catch up now for a bit and then bed


----------



## joffle (Sep 20, 2006)

im back on sunday, wait til tues and i can come!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> planning to go to this on friday at clwb maybe
> 
> if anyone fancies it?
> 
> they spelt skitz wrong!


this thing ain't on now apparenlty  
not that any of yous were up for it anyway  

come on RB! Col_B or someone else, pub, date and time...
last chance now


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 20, 2006)

sez hoo?


----------

